# Photo of Tall Fescue Rhizomes



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Here's a shot showing how Tall Fescue spreads via rhizomes. They're extremely short, but you can see the three plants are connected together:









Zoomed in:








Clearly, Fescues are not the greatest at propagating via rhizomes because of how short they are. I tried to rinse the roots the best I could before photographing so you can see everything.

.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

And this was definitely either Bullseye or Firecracker LS, but I'm not sure which one.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Green said:


> And this was definitely either Bullseye or Firecracker LS, but I'm not sure which one.


Ha! That was my question. Was Bullseye ever marketed as a 'spreader'?
Do you know how old this fescue is?


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

social port said:


> Green said:
> 
> 
> > And this was definitely either Bullseye or Firecracker LS, but I'm not sure which one.
> ...


It's got to be at least 5 years. I think that was the last time I seeded in that area. It could be 6 years...that was the original planting.

It's interesting because I've seen both thick and thin rhizomes on TTTF. These particulular ones are really thick and stiff/tough.

Bullseye was not marketed as spreading.

The rhizomes here are under an inch long.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Green said:


> The rhizomes here are under an inch long.


Wow, those are really good pictures, then. :thumbup:



Green said:


> It's got to be at least 5 years. I think that was the last time I seeded in that area. It could be 6 years...that was the original planting.


I was wondering if fescue might become more 'rhizomatic' as it ages.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

@social port and others:

I just dug up some older TTTF rhizome photos I had from 2017 as well:


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

^The above TTTF is either "Bullseye", "Firecracker LS", "Titanium 2LS", "Flame", or "Sunlight". Note that 4 of the 5 are advertised as spreading. But it could have just as easily been the one that wasn't.

Bullseye: http://burlinghamseeds.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/05/Bullseye-TF-10-flyer-2.pdf

Firecracker LS: http://www.mtviewseeds.com/downloads/datasheets/FirecrackerLS.pdf

Titanium 2LS: http://www.mtviewseeds.com/downloads/datasheets/Titanium2LS.pdf

Flame: http://techsheets.simplot.com/Jacklin/Flame%20Spreading%20TF%20sheet.pdf

Sunlight: http://www.unmaco.it/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/Sunlight-TF-sheet.pdf

As far as Flame vs. Sunlight, I'm not sure which I was sold back then, but it was one of the two.


----------



## Alias-Doe (Aug 9, 2019)

Is that the whole roots ?

This is 6 weeks old Bewitched


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Green said:


> @social port and others:
> 
> I just dug up some older TTTF rhizome photos I had from 2017 as well:


Wow. Very nice. That is pretty striking to me. If spreading is a natural activity of the plant, I can't help but wonder how (beyond the usual suspects, of course) it might be tricked into spreading at a much higher rate.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

@Alias-Doe, yes. But it was growing in mulch, not soil.

@social port, grow it near a mulch bed?


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Green said:


> @social port, grow it near a mulch bed?


That is a place to start. What would be the driver of enhanced spreading in this case? Less compaction (increased oxygen, less resistance for rhizomes)?


----------

